# Homemade Hand sanitizer



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the recipe I prefer over the store-bought hand sanitizers. With the current COVID-19 situation, appropriate cleanliness and personal hygiene is very important. This recipe makes 9 ounces.

INGREDIENTS:

7 Drops Lavender Essential Oil


30 Drops Tea Tree Essential Oil


1 Tablespoon High Proof Vodka OR Witch Hazel Extract


8 Ounces Aloe Vera Gel (Use 100% Pure)


¼ Teaspoon Vitamin E Oil


Cobalt Blue Squirt Bottles

DIRECTIONS:

Drop Essential Oils and Vitamin E Oil into a glass bowl and use a chop stick or butter knife to swirl gently to mix.


Add the Vodka or Witch Hazel Extract to the Oil mix and swirl gently again.


Combine this mixture with the Aloe Vera Gel and mix well.


Transfer the sanitizer to the small squirt bottles.


Shake well before use.

FACTS:

Lavender Essential Oil is antifungal, antimicrobial, and antibacterial.


Tea Tree Essential Oil is antifungal, antibacterial, and anti-viral.


Aloe Vera Gel is an anti-inflammatory and soothes the skin.


Vitamin E Oil blocks free radicals to help preserve the sanitizer and is a skin softener.


The reason colored squirt bottles are used is to ensure the sanitizer is not directly exposed to UV light, as this breaks down its components, rendering it less effective.


Some skin types may be allergic to some of the ingredients. If a rash occurs, discontinue use.

All the ingredients and supplies can be found through affiliate links on my blog. I use and recommend Starwest Botanicals. Feel free to peruse my website, where I do have some other recipes, some tips on wellness in general, and from there you can also purchase the ingredients and equipment you may require through my affiliate links. I do earn a small commission, at no extra cost to you, from those purchases.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Lovely recipe! Thank you for it!


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Witch's Broom said:


> Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Are there ingredients that can be added to existing hand soaps, to make them a sanitizer?


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

sss3 said:


> ...added to existing hand soaps...


You can add the herbs themselves to existing soaps, creating an awesome cleansing experience, but the chemical reaction of the soap itself would not bring the ingredients to their full potential as sanitizers. It is true, they would lend their medicinal properties to the soap, but not much. More olfactory and even sentimental....


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

To make a 1:10 solution, you'll need 1 part bleach for every 9 parts water. A good amount to start with is 1/4 cup bleach and 2 1/4 cup water.
Carefully pour the bleach into the spray bottle or jar first, then add the water.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

remmettn said:


> ...1:10 solution...


That's how I make my surface sanitizer for the kitchen, but I don't like using bleach on my hands, as it tends to dry them out!


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

*NOT ONLY A GOOD HAND SANITIZER BUT WHEN CONSUMED MAKES A GOOD VACCINE. 

*


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Vodka is only 40% alcohol. Not recommended. Need to use at minimum, 60% alcohol....or Everclear - 190 proof. Then you won't care...


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> Vodka is only 40% alcohol....


well,..... while it is true that the higher proof will bring out more of the constituents from the herb you want, 40% alcohol is more than enough to do what you want it to do. After all, while the alcohol in the hand sanitizer is helpful, it is really those essential oil properties that you want to get at!!!
and, for the record, I use Monarch 100 proof, which is technically 50% alcohol. The reason I choose Vodkas and Rums is the olfactory contingent is less pronounced, so the herbs scents can shine through easier, making it a much more enjoyable experience to use. I definitely recommend, however, that even 40% alcohol is enough to kill the nasties!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

lunalupis said:


> well,..... while it is true that the higher proof will bring out more of the constituents from the herb you want, 40% alcohol is more than enough to do what you want it to do. After all, while the alcohol in the hand sanitizer is helpful, it is really those essential oil properties that you want to get at!!!
> and, for the record, I use Monarch 100 proof, which is technically 50% alcohol. The reason I choose Vodkas and Rums is the olfactory contingent is less pronounced, so the herbs scents can shine through easier, making it a much more enjoyable experience to use. I definitely recommend, however, that even 40% alcohol is enough to kill the nasties!


It seems irresponsible given what is going on for you to tell people that less than 60 percent alcohol is fine “to kill the nasties” when science and the CDC says otherwise.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for your response. If you take that one sentence _out of context_, it does indeed sound irresponsible. Yes, alcohol BASED hand sanitizers need to be least 60% alcohol to be considered effective, however, if you read everything _in context_ you will see that I am using the *essential oils as the proactive ingredients* in my homemade hand sanitizer, not the alcohol, it is just the delivery method and binder. Since the majority of the recipe is made up of herbal essential oils, the high concentration of chemicals contained within the herbs themselves are the affecting, germ-fighting ingredients, not the alcohol. yes, it is fine to use a higher proof alcohol when making this recipe. Again, the herbs are what I am referring to when I say this is a hand sanatizer.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

..and given the Corvid-19 issues going on currently, better safe than sorry is always a good motto. Using higher proof spirits will get you a stronger hand sanatizer, but the essential oils will be less effective, as the alcohol will create a chemical reaction that will make a lot of their properties inert.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

A long-standing homemade hand-sanitizer I've been using (and making) for years, is 99% Isopropyl Alcohol mixed with Thieves Oil.

In a small atomizer bottle, mix 60 drops Thieves Oil with 3 oz of Isopropyl Alcohol (more or less alcohol to your liking).

Thieves Oil is well known for it's natural antibacterial, antiviral, and anti-infectious properties, and when combined with 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, makes for a strong sanitizer that smells great, too.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Thieves oil is a wonderful blend! It's a blend made with Cinnamon, Clove, Eucalyptus, Rosemary and Lemon essential oils. I think it smells like fresh cookies!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Unless it’s been cleared by the CDC to kill the virus that causes Covid-19 , essential oils shouldn’t be touted as an effective disinfectant against this virus.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

I will tout what I believe in..... and the science and research to back it up. the CDC isn't the end-all-be-all of the Corvid-19 and viruses in general, especially since they still know virtually nothing about it, and are loosely basing their recommendations on past epidemics, as they have clearly stated. The science and research into essential oils is fact-driven and well documented. But I do not disagree with your base opinion that being safe takes being safe. If you feel fit to use Everclear in you homemade _essential oil hand sanitizer_, by all means, do it! Post your recipe! I'll make it!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Of course, you CAN tout whatever you’d like. As with any pseudoscience , I'm of the opinion that you are free to waste your money on whatever you choose. I just wish those selling alternative medicine products were more honest with themselves and their customers. Trying to sell a person something to keep them from getting sick that in the end won't help them is at least unethical, if not criminal.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

If Big Pharma says it is so, then it must be so! And based on that logic, anybody spending any amount of quality time here in the "_Alternative Health_" thread is thereby wasting their time? Interesting _opinion_. But, on my part, I research before I speak, so I feel confident saying what I say. Not just opinions. I do frequently offer the disclaimer that I am not a licensed doctor, and that I believe everybody should see their own physician before starting or changing anything that has a direct link to their health. I looked up above at my original post, again in the "_Alternative Health_" section of this forum, and have realized I made the mistake of not saying that, as I usually do. I will amend that immediately. Thank you for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lunalupis, Thank you for the recipe.

Also I like the calm way you have been responding to those who might actually be an irritant to many others by their method of commenting. Thanks for setting such a great example. We don't need to agree with everything said and certainly have our own personal experiences and researches to help us communicate. It is real nice to see self-actualization utilized effectively in these threads. (Sure aids in keeping conflict down too.)


----------



## Kris H (May 27, 2020)

lunalupis, I also would like to say how nice yo


motdaugrnds said:


> Lunalupis, Thank you for the recipe.
> 
> Also I like the calm way you have been responding to those who might actually be an irritant to many others by their method of commenting. Thanks for setting such a great example. We don't need to agree with everything said and certainly have our own personal experiences and researches to help us communicate. It is real nice to see self-actualization utilized effectively in these threads. (Sure aids in keeping conflict down too.)



I agree!!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my recipe is very simple but fits cdc guidelines and doesn't dry out the hands

spray bottle almost full with 70% rubbing alcohol and a little Lanolin oil it is not much oil , around a 1/4 tps to 8 ounces of alcohol. shake well.

I don't care for smells this have almost no smell when it dries , just the alcohol smell while it is drying.

in 70% it separates but a quick shake and it mixes right back in


----------

